# Sherlock Holmes



## Veho (Jan 7, 2010)

The (currently playing) movie. 

What do you think of it? Your opinions. 

I liked it. It was fun. 



Edited for clarity.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 7, 2010)

From what I heard it wasn't anything like the real Sherlock Holmes, but since I never read them, I can't say the same thing. It was a good movie overall, but it felt a little too drawn out. If they made the movie shorter I would be raving about it. Otherwise, great acting, great special effects, and great costume design.

I did love how everything that was so-called "magic" was explained in the end by Holmes.


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Jan 7, 2010)

haven't seen it yet, but from the trailer footage i would say that this new concept of holmes is inspirated by james bond and the action cult of today. they wanted to make that dusty old detective attractive for the mass, nothing for real holmes fans for sure, but since i am no real holmes fan the film looks interesting to me. i wanna see it:.


----------



## cobleman (Jan 7, 2010)

I have watched many different versions of sherlock holmes over the years and always look on them as individuals interpretation of the character. Holmes wit and cunning no matter who has played him is always the same. Downey has done no harm to the character, but given holmes a new breath of air for the next generation that is today. A more personal look at the man himself instead of just a murder plot that he must solve. A solid 8/10 for the movies new style of Holmes


----------



## silent sniper (Jan 8, 2010)

it wasnt bad. i'd give it a 6.8/10 for the fact there was a few dry spots


----------



## granville (Jan 8, 2010)

I've watched the classic Basil Rathbone Sherlock Holmes movies as well as the newer series that airs on PBS. I found this new movie rather refreshing and interesting. It wasn't perfect, but i'd give it an 8/10.

I didn't expect to like it from the trailer. It looked way too action-oriented for a Sherlock Holmes film. To my pleasure, it had his classic wit, intelligence, and sleuthing. I welcomed the action parts as a new addition and thought the sleuthing and action complemented each other quite well. Wasn't a fan of all of the side character, but Robert Downey Jr did an excellent job at Holmes. He felt like he took the best of the other film interpretations of Holmes and added his own charm and style to make it fresh.

The only gripes I have are with the villain, who wasn't very intimidating at all. He's quite bland actually, striking no fear into you. I didn't find the villainous plot very good, but at least the way it is presented and resolved is well done. The supporting actors/actresses were ok, and Watson was fairly good. Not a fan of the fighting woman (forgot her name). I like a female who is independent, and am NOT a sexist by any means, but it goes against the time period. Just the facts.



Spoiler



Here's hoping the inevitable sequel will bring a better villain with the cliffhanger with Professor Moriarty. It's clearly set up for him to be the driving force in the future, and we never see his face.


----------



## delta123 (Jan 8, 2010)

the movie was so so. i came in thinking i would enjoy it more than i would avatar. but i ended up sleeping halfway through the movie and work up at the end, where they explained everything i missed. really there is only one reason you would watch this move. Rachel McAddams.


----------



## ericling (Jan 8, 2010)

The movie was okay okay . 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Give it 7.0/10 I prefer Avatar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I only enjoy like 1hour.Some part is tooo dry.Nothing interesting.But I like the background music SOOOO MUCH~!!!


----------



## PettingZoo (Jan 8, 2010)

I liked this movie, gives a new take on sherlock holmes being a sort of "badass".

EDIT: Maybe not badass, but a slightly rough around the edges kinda guy


----------



## WildWon (Jan 8, 2010)

I loved this movie. Wife® and I took my folks to see it on Xmas day, and we enjoyed the hell out of it.

Yes, it is a little more action-packed than the tales of old, but... hell, it's still a VERY good Holmes story. I adored the interaction of Downey & Law... perfect chemistry together. And Law was almost adorable in parts... his reactions to things, slight facial changes at times. He did a fantastic job.

I'd give this a 7/10 (hah, OLL listeners will enjoy that >_>). I wouldn't say "see it in theaters," but everyone should check it out when its available at home. It's got the same "fun" feel of Indiana Jones and Back To The Future of just an entertaining movie w/out any majorly bad moments (effecting the story, like major stress on the main characters, etc etc). No, it's not as classic as them, but once it's on TV, it'll be one that i turn on and enjoy the whole way through... i'll probably buy it as well.


----------



## kingsanto (Jan 8, 2010)

I thought it was quite good, especially going into it knowing nothing about it other than Robert Downey Jr. was in it(I only knew that from looking up the show times on my phone).  I thought that Jude Law made an interesting Dr. Watson.  It was definitely different that the Sherlock Holmes I remember as a kid, but different in a good way.


----------



## Rogue Trader (Jan 8, 2010)

Pretty good, certainly an enjoyable movie, although not an instant classic or anything- 7/10.

Not a patch on the old black and white ones though.


----------



## Blue Zoidberg (Jan 8, 2010)

Quite enjoyable movie, far better than Avatar (more believable graphics, and a plot)
Guy Ritchie films are always enjoyable and his take on Holmes and Watson, though a little more 'action packed' than the traditional novels & short stories, was a far better depiction of the duo than the majority of film has ever done (with the exception of Jeremy Brett in Adventures of Sherlock Holmes). 

It was also refreshing to see a Holmes who knows how to fight.


----------



## ericling (Jan 9, 2010)

Robert Downey's performance in this movie is impressive. Like him so much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ( no gay lol)

Anyone have the video that the Sherlock was fighting with the big man guy(dun know his name) using a piece of a cloth to distract target at the beginning of the fight.

That scene was soo damn cool  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit: I found it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But embed is not available 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=60Lj-jteoc4


----------



## TwoBladedKnight (Jan 23, 2010)

Saw the movie with a friend the other day, his shout, didnt expect to like it from the trailers I saw, must admit, I loved it! best movie ive seen in a fair while


----------



## azure0wind (Jan 23, 2010)

yeah... it's a great movie i will give 7.5/10 for this movie


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 23, 2010)

I went and saw it last week.
I liked it, very well made, overall a great blend of action, mystery, drama, and comedy.
Plus Homes himself was hot, in weird way,

Still I would say a 7.5 to an 8/10, it's hard to find a rank for this movie.

I love the part when he was handcuffed to the bad, that was funny as hell.


----------



## Wuggleworld (Jan 23, 2010)

I was trying to convince my wife we should watch it tonight but she was too tired  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Glad to read your reviews - sounds like it will be worth waiting a few more days for...


----------



## gotchapt (Jan 23, 2010)

I found it quite boring. 14/20

*Posts merged*



			
				A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> I went and saw it last week.
> I liked it, very well made, overall a great blend of action, mystery, drama, and comedy.
> Plus Homes himself was hot, in weird way,
> 
> ...



Hey, you forgot the part you say you went with your boyfriend.


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 23, 2010)

gotchapt said:
			
		

> I found it quite boring. 14/20
> 
> *Posts merged*
> 
> ...


No, this time I went with my brother.


----------



## pitman (Jan 24, 2010)

Meh.
Nothing exciting.


----------

